# CBC Cover Me auditions



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey there,

A friend of mine has done a video for a contest the CBC is having. Check it out.

‪Sundown - CBC Cover me Canada - Theo Massop & Blaise Zhiam.mpg‬&rlm; - YouTube

CBC Cover Me Canada Auditions - Home


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Check out youtube for others. There is some very cool interpretations of the tunes.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My Son's band entered. Did a version of "Run To You".


----------

